# Google Talk Video Chat Not Working On Gummycharged Gbe 2.1



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

I am running GummyCharged GBE 2.1 and I was wondering what is the best way to get the Google Talk video chat functionality working?

I saw this article: http://techflipper.com/install-google-talk-1-3-video-chat-app-on-android/

However it is somewhat dated and I don't know how compatible that method is with the Droid Charge. Has anyone had success in getting Google Talk Video chat to work on GummyCharged GBE 2.1?


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I heard about a hacked google talk apk that p3droid put up on my droid world or somewhere that works but only on wifi... other than that idk if it will


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you have a link to this apk? I couldn't find it.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

number1kgfan said:


> Do you have a link to this apk? I couldn't find it.


I'll look around and post what I find


----------

